# Creatine and Asthma



## mandanglelow (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi guys. I have reacently started working out and want to gain mass. My question is, since I have asthma, is it safe for me to use creatine. Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2006)

I have exercise induced asthma and i use creatine regularly, i havn't had any problems. Can't really see why you would


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 13, 2006)

SamEaston said:


> I have exercise induced asthma and i use creatine regularly, i havn't had any problems. Can't really see why you would



same here


----------



## zombul (Dec 13, 2006)

I'v never heard of it causing a problem for asthma.


----------



## JohnMac (Dec 16, 2006)

ditto



SamEaston said:


> I have exercise induced asthma and i use creatine regularly, i havn't had any problems. Can't really see why you would


----------

